# Intel® WiMAX/WiFi Link 5100 Not working

## blursmurf

hi guys... i've been trying for a really long time to get it working but it doesn't seem to work... tried iwl4965 ndiswrapper + windows drivers...

my lspci returned the network controller as Intel Corporation Unknown device 4232

any help please?

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

have you tried  2.6.27 kernel (latest rc) and ucode from intellinuxwireless site?

----------

## blursmurf

nope i haven't... will download and recompile my kernel... does it work with Intel WiMax/Wifi Link 5100? Cause i read from the website that there is no drivers available for it yet? 

Oh... and should i use the iwl5000 ucode? or the 4965 1... cause now i'm using the 4965 one....

Another question... whats compat-wireless used for?

Thanks in advance

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

I cannot say that it will work as I don't have the card (the centrino2 laptop I want to buy is not yet available here), just using common sense

use iwl5000 ucode and iwl driver in the kernel (latest rc or at least git *should* have the driver, why otherwise would intel make the ucode downloadable)

 *Quote:*   

> the iwlagn driver* in 2.6.27 / wireless-testing supports it
> 
> * which is the iwl4965 driver with added iwl5000 support renamed. 

 

EDIT: compat-wireless is AFAIK a new name for the old wireless stack in kernel (pre-mac80211)

----------

## blursmurf

thing is there is no ebuild for iwl5000 right? how do i actually use it?

edit:: can you point me to some tutorials that will help me in my process? thanks...

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

the driver itself should be in the kernel, and the ucode is just extracted/copied to /lib/firmware (or somewhere else, just do it the same way the 4965 ebuild does it) and that *should* be everything you need

----------

## blursmurf

thanks for your tips.... finally manage to see an interface in ifconfig -a

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

thats great, I don't have to worry about that when I get my one  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *MorpheuS.Ibis wrote:*   

> thats great, I don't have to worry about that when I get my one 

 

Nice in fact. I didn't know that there is a new Iwl driver from intel  :Razz: 

----------

## blursmurf

i don't think there is a new driver... its still the old 4965 drivers with support for the iwl5000 microcode....

----------

## d2_racing

I don't see any iwl5000-ucode inside the portage tree.

Maybe is from the kernel itself.

----------

## MorpheuS.Ibis

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I don't see any iwl5000-ucode inside the portage tree.

 

please read the whole thread  :Smile: 

iwl5000 ucode is *not yet* in portage, but is available on intellinuxwireless site and iwlagn vriver (new name for iwl4965 with iwl5000, part of iwlwifi) is in 2.6.27 kernel

----------

## olger901

PS: Your Intel IWL5000 might appear properly in lspci (I can't tell for sure, as I don't own one) after running the following command (without the quotes): "update-pciids" and running lspci again  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, this little command : 

```

update-pciids

```

is pretty unknown for a lot of people.

----------

## blursmurf

it doesn't... cause i ran this command before...

----------

## madisonicus

Just FYI, below is the announcement of the 5100/5300 support in the 2.6.27-r3 kernel, including the note that pciids have been given the information:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/13/435

 *Quote:*   

> Date	Thu, 14 Aug 2008 00:11:24 +0300
> 
> From	"Tomas Winkler" <>
> 
> Subject	[ANNOUNCE] Wifi Link 5300 and 5100 Series
> ...

 

-m

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, nice to know that  :Razz: 

----------

